# Smartphone photography



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

A new "art" movement it seems, and, honestly, the only one I could ever get into because I'm too lazy to carry around an actual camera or develop actual film... Lol

Anyway, here's my stuff. I mostly take garbage photos and use heavy handed filters, making a mockery of actual photography. It's great ain't it!?!? Hahahaha


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Good eye :thumbsup:

Which phone and filter are you using?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

As with all types of art, it doesn't matter how much technology or equipment you throw at it, you're never going to get anywhere unless you have the ability to see what others don't and compose your work well, and you've certainly got that ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone tried the macro thingy that pops over the phone's lens?

I've heard that they're quite good.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah I got a set off amazon for a tenner or so


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Very good photography. You don't need a certain setup for good photos. Good job. I'm assuming you have an iPhone since they've always had good cameras on their phones...

I'm actually planning on acquiring a good compact camera but I also have to change my phone and was thinking of just buying a really good phone with a good camera...


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Faze said:


> Good eye :thumbsup:
> 
> Which phone and filter are you using?


 Mostly from my last phone. Samsung Galaxy S7.

I use a few different filter apps... Kalos, Snapseed, & little photo. The last two are amazing.



robden said:


> Anyone tried the macro thingy that pops over the phone's lens?
> 
> I've heard that they're quite good.


 I've got one but never bothered using it. Should probably try it some day. Lol



gimli said:


> Very good photography. You don't need a certain setup for good photos. Good job. I'm assuming you have an iPhone since they've always had good cameras on their phones...
> 
> I'm actually planning on acquiring a good compact camera but I also have to change my phone and was thinking of just buying a really good phone with a good camera...


 Actually I'm Android all the way. Either Samsung or LG V series.

But I've heard very good things about the new Motorola. Takes attachments and one is a really decent high powered camera lens attach. I'll be checking it out here soon.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

You don't see an american using something other than iPhone a lot... And yes, should check out those macro lens as they're very good especially if the phone camera is good.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Is a zoom/tele function available for longer shots?

mike

http://www.myflc.org


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Now @JayDeep I don't want to pour cold water on your photographic skills but there are two shots of hands/wrists without watches and that is just not on my dear chap :bash:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

richy176 said:


> Now @JayDeep I don't want to pour cold water on your photographic skills but there are two shots of hands/wrists without watches and that is just not on my dear chap :bash:


 You caught me mate!!!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

You have some very good photos @JayDeep and thankyou for sharing the filters you use I have just installed Snapspeed on my Iphone and gave it a try out I am impressed


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Those are nice @jsud2002! It's my favorite for sure. You can really fine tune things. Love the watch also.


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice photos! If you have a good smartphone with a camera over 8 Mpx, then you can definitely use it as a replacement for a digital camera.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

robden said:


> Anyone tried the macro thingy that pops over the phone's lens?
> 
> I've heard that they're quite good.


 I've got a widget on my Samsung S5 called 'Magnifier' (this can also be downloaded from the app store) which allows you to take macro shots without any clip on accessories.


----------

